# Growing Eucalyptus - So excited!!!



## Zenobiah (Dec 11, 2009)

I just ordered a 120 seeds for Eucalyptus trees (Eucalyptus Globulus) to grow on our property (we're in zone 8). 

If all goes well, I will be able to infuse my oils with Eucalyptus leaves!

I don't know why, but stuff like this makes me all giddy.


----------



## Manchy (Dec 11, 2009)

lucky you! i'd be excited, too   
good luck with it!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! 

I wanted to grow olives as well, but I am not sure it is possible in this climate and anyway the oil presses are too far away to make oil.


----------



## Manchy (Dec 11, 2009)

i don't know what's your climate, but they're pretty picky. for instance, in my area they'll grow on one place, but few kilometers away, they won't, or would produce poor quality oil etc. it depends not only on the vicinity to the seaside, but also orientation to the sun, general climate and microclimate (like how to the winds blow on the area) - at least it's the case were i live    

maybe you should try. once they're "grown up", they're pretty easy to work with and don't ask for much work around them.

i'm very happy that we have olives - i love everything about them!

anyway, enjoy your eucalyptuses, that's the one i cannot, for sure


----------



## IanT (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahhh!! I have been wanting to do this for sooooo long!... Let us know of your progress!  I love plants


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 13, 2009)

We might grow some olive trees once the Eucalyptus is established. It is pretty windy here so we should shelter them a bit. 

And today a friend says she's got some Patchouli plants for me as well. 
If I manage to grow them without killing them I will make her some patch soap (her favorite scent).


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope you're not in an area where wild fires are prevalent in summer time as some eucalyptus species have a tendency to explode and spread the fire like crazy.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I read that. No, we live in the desert and there isn't much but mesquite and creosote bushes around here. Very few fires, since you get a lot of open land with nothing on. Besides, we are planting them well away from the house!   

The winter is very cold this year (for here, anyway) so we have to wait a bit before planting them.


----------



## IanT (Jan 24, 2010)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> Yeah, I read that. No, we live in the desert and there isn't much but mesquite and creosote bushes around here. Very few fires, since you get a lot of open land with nothing on. Besides, we are planting them well away from the house!
> 
> The winter is very cold this year (for here, anyway) so we have to wait a bit before planting them.




let me know your progress!! I would love to see what happens I am so interested in growing things.. I love nature ... its awesome!


----------

